
Bcachefs needs more guinea pigs - Valmar
https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/7ve3h7/bcachefs_needs_more_guinea_pigs/
======
joshbaptiste
You know what.. since I installed a fresh Arch Linux (Manjaro) on my laptop
today, i'll give Bcachefs a go as my encrypted /home. You can also support the
file-system monetarily via
[https://www.patreon.com/bcachefs](https://www.patreon.com/bcachefs)

